
Crew Spending Weekend in Station’s Russian Segment – Space Station - rbanffy
https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/2020/08/20/crew-spending-weekend-in-stations-russian-segment/
======
java-man
What is the standard procedure to identify the leak location? From the
outside? From the inside? Can one inspect the outer panels from the inside?

